# Campy crank use for Sram group?



## sparticus113 (Apr 5, 2009)

So I can't seem to get all the chain widths figured out. I was wondering if it was possible to use a Campy crank (with stock campy chainrings) with a Sram red group. Also, I am assuming it would probably be the "older" ten speed cranks correct? Or would the "newer" 11 speed cranks still work (thinner tooth on the crank, but would that mess up front shifting?) Thanks for putting up with question.


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*should be fine....*

I have a friend at work that recently swapped a Record 10sp group for SRAM Force on a road bike so that he'd be cross compatible with his Force-equiped cyclocross bikes.

He kept the Campy Ultra-torque crank on the road bike and has had no issues with shifting, etc....

Similarly, I run a campy 9sp group on a cross bike, but use a SRAM Force crank (with FSA 10sp rings) and have no problems with shifting using the Campy C9 chain/Campy Veloce 9SP cassette/FSA 10sp rings.


----------

